# 12,1hp dc motor



## Gunpreets (Apr 22, 2009)

hello,all 
can anyone tell me is 1hp,12v,750rpm dc motor is suitable for a mini car(60+90kg) ,single sitter ,for my college project& how is be done.can it run at 15-20 mph.can use(rheostate) as controller or tell me any alternative.
thnx


----------



## order99 (Sep 8, 2008)

So 80kg=roughly 36lbs? I've got a bicycle about the same weight!

I'm a novice at this, but i'm betting a single 1HP continuous motor would be fine for that weight-i've seen E-bikes with half that power doing adequately at 10-12MPH(16-19KPH). I'm assuming you aren't expecting to go very fast-you can likely use a fixed-gear ratio with chain or belt drive.

Since this is a college project, will they allow you to purchase your components commercially? If not, I recommend-

http://www.vintageprojects.com/kids/c-sidewalk-electric-car-plans.html

-the plans there will let you fabricate just about everything from scratch except the motor(s). A 1HP motor should exceed specs for that design.

Backtrack to the main page and you'll find a nice vintage DIY Golf Cart as well. Good Luck!


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

Order99; Your conversion was backwards. 80kg = 176lbs. Still a very light vehicle.

Gunpreets; Whether or not that motor is suitable will depend on your performance goals. A slow turning motor like that could be a real amp-hog though.

Keith


----------



## order99 (Sep 8, 2008)

kek_63 said:


> Order99; Your conversion was backwards. 80kg = 176lbs. Still a very light vehicle.



As you can see by my conversions, I hail from the United States...


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

order99 said:


> As you can see by my conversions, I hail from the United States...


I won't hold that against you


----------



## mxmtech (Apr 21, 2009)

I am doing my calculations from the other direction. IMHO the controller is the key component. So the best controller I can afford (rated amperage divided by 2) calculated with the voltage that I intent to provide gives me the continuous duty wattage of the most powerful motor that I can use. From there I can calculate how much weight I can sustain and how far and how fast.


----------



## Gunpreets (Apr 22, 2009)

mxmtech said:


> I am doing my calculations from the other direction. IMHO the controller is the key component. So the best controller I can afford (rated amperage divided by 2) calculated with the voltage that I intent to provide gives me the continuous duty wattage of the most powerful motor that I can use. From there I can calculate how much weight I can sustain and how far and how fast.


hi
can you send me the formulas,that could help me
thnx


----------



## Gunpreets (Apr 22, 2009)

hi
can you tell me what specifications you used for your motor


----------



## mxmtech (Apr 21, 2009)

To start with I did a google search to find out the difference between hp and watts. If I remember right, then 1 hp = 747 watts.
Next converting watts to amps, watts divided by dc voltage = amps, equals 62.25 amps.
Since controller manufacturers rate their product to sound really good I just divide their claim by 2. So you will have to find or build a controller that can handle 120 amps.
I think.


----------



## mxmtech (Apr 21, 2009)

You could wire it up direct with a big on/off switch and use a clutch and gears, the brakes might have trouble stopping it though.


----------

